# No iBooks for Canada at Launch (?)



## atFault (Jul 29, 2004)

I did not come up with this, but can't remember the source. 

Just check Apple (Canada) - iPad - Features - The best device for web, email & photos. vs. Apple - iPad - Features - The best device for web, email, and photos. to see that iBooks is not listed on the Canadian site as a 'feature'. Seems to be everywhere other than the US. I guess they left that detail out of the Apple event yesterday. 

I can see them making agreements with content providers across borders, but the iPad just lost some of its clout in Canada.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

If this is true, it kinda sucks. One of the big draws of the iPad for me is the book store. I am hoping to replace at least a couple paper magazine subscriptions and a newspaper subscription with their e-book equivalent.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

They had the same issue when the Canadian iTunes store opened. Just going to take some time.


----------



## briandelicata (Jan 6, 2009)

Just noticed this right now - definitely sucks!


----------



## oakejs (Jul 1, 2008)

Maybe someone could make up a petition to try to persuade Steve, the publishers, or the Canadian regulatory people that Canada should not be behind everyone else with the books. As far as I know we still can't get Kindle books in Canada even though it is available everywhere else now.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

I'm sure this is strictly an 'issue' with the Canadian publishers/distributors. Nothing to do with Steve or "Canadian regulatory people".


----------



## DavidH (Jan 4, 2009)

*Your Right*



mikef said:


> I'm sure this is strictly an 'issue' with the Canadian publishers/distributors. Nothing to do with Steve or "Canadian regulatory people".


Plus One

DavidH


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

The little amount of interest that the iPad had for me goes out the door without iBooks. I imagine it will come along in time ... but we are all impatient consumers and want it ALL and want it NOW


----------



## FishWheels (Jul 19, 2004)

Does this mean that iBooks can't import pre-owned epub files? If so the software is not as good as Stanza.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

iBooks will come to Canada eventually. Like mikef said, this is an issue with the Publishers. They still have 60 days to work things out, though... so fingers crossed, we might get some eBooks in Canada by launch day? Time will tell.

Also, the iPad uses the "quickly-becoming-the-standard" ePub format - so even if iBooks aren't available via iTunes Store, you might be able to sync over ePub books bought elsewhere? Again, time till tell.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Just a reminder: the iPad can, on day one, use pretty much any already-existing iPhone/iPod Touch ebook software, including their formats and libraries. Such as -- just as an example -- Kindle for iPhone.

I wouldn't get one's panties in a twist just yet.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

And Stanza...


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

Yes but consider that when using the existing iPod/iPhone apps that are readers that you are either getting a small screen in the middle of the window, or pixel doubled (read: HUGE fonts) ... at least until they put out native resolution versions. The eBook / iBook stuff is the most exciting thing for me about the iPad, but I'm going to sit this round out and wait for v2 or v3 before I take the plunge, if I ever do.

On the other hand my spouse loves the iPad and is probably going to get one as soon as they come out. For what she does (university professor) it is a wonderful device right out of the box.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

You're really grabbing at straws, mguertin. The modification required to the app is probably a mere few lines of code. My guess is the app will be updated in the app store as soon as the 3.2 SDK is finalized. The fix(es) will be in the app store before you get the iPad in your hands.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

How is what I said grasping at straws? Changing the UI is likely a little more work than changing a few lines of code. The new UI has a different approach for several things from what I saw and if my guess is correct there will be a new set of UI guidelines for iPad apps. That said lots of the devs will still have their updates out quickly for the iPad, provided that Apple can approve them quickly ...


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

I've done a bit of Cocoa and Cocoa Touch development and "fixing" these apps to run within the larger resolution screen could be nothing more than a simple recompile with the latest iPhone SDK. Any controls/views that automatically resize only need to be aware of the increased screen resolution. The same sort of automatic resize/reformatting is required for apps that can support landscape or portrait view.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

But there appear to be different Human Interface guidelines (according to engadget) which means that devs will likely need to change the way additional info screens and settings screens and so forth work -- depending on how they have them currently setup.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

1. The iPad is not even available yet. To anyone, anywhere. At the earliest, we have two months to wait, three for the 3G version (and that's the US, Canada will likely be even later!).

2. Call me nuts, but I am convinced that one or two developers might -- just might -- be able to update their apps to be iPad-native before launch. Again, I'm probably way out in left field, but hey.

3. Please see my earlier "panties" comment.


----------



## Alex26 (Jan 30, 2010)

If what was said during the launch is true, I believe that Apple will be working on commercial agreements during the time before the device is available. That means iBooks could get a launch in Canada around the same time as the US (fingers crossed on that one). 

A friend of mine suggested something : buy the iPad in the US and add a prepaid Mastercard Gift Card (available everywhere from what he says). Then activate a US account on iTunes store with the card and voilà.... iBooks available... If the trick works, I will most probably do it (I will be in NYC or launch of the iPad and the Applestore is a 5 minutes walk from where I will have to be for work). 

Can someone confirm the info ?


----------

